# 01 ar with tip - Lost reverse - torque converter??



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

So, yesterday (Christmas Day), I was trying to drive the car in reverse up my driveway (a pretty steep incline) and lost all power in reverse. All forward gears work fine and the man controlls work fine, but it would not move uphill in reverse. Is this the beginning of a torque converter failure?
2001 allroad - 99k miles.
Later on in the day (about 3 or 4 hours later), I try to go uphill in reverse again and it worked fine?? I will try it out again today.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 01 ar with tip - Lost reverse - torque converter?? (Narcoleptic_724)*

No definate answer from me.
My symptons - a couple times into reverse, the trans would chatter or shimmy, both time was backing up a small incline. I noticed the BTL was happening more often. One time at about forty I noticed I was going to pass my turn (driveway I'd never been to, to pick up a new puppy) I hammered the binders pretty hard and turned into the drive it took a couple split seconds before the trans would engage.
These symptoms resulted in a new Tip and TQ. What caused what, sorry, I am not certain.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

If you have a CEL lit or you know you have a TC fault, then I would bet it's the root of your reverse problem. The TC has to be able to lock for reverse to work effectively. I've been battling my TC for almost 27k miles so I don't even attempt backing up hills or too quickly.


----------

